# 5 Gallon Eclipse Hex Converted!



## kenny1tothe6 (Aug 12, 2007)

My 5 gallon Marineland hex is looking pretty crappy(no plants, algea everywhere, sand dirty, filter clogged, etc.)....so now I have decided to try El natural! The soil will be generic potting soil, I have a 15 watt bulb(CF as far as I know!), a 50 watt tetra heater*preset*(in the tank), Ultra-Reef BLACK sand..., eclipse 5 filter with BIO-Wheel, etc...., I have a betta and an ACF (begging for a new home(gotta get him a tank...may get ANOTHER for him for christmas?), every time the betta moves so does the ACF and it rips his fins...so for a while he will live in a hawkeye aquarium...w.ith just a light ...so yeah... I would perfer to start taking pics as I am constructing it...because the tank looks HORRIBLE! I am excited... BTW: My tank gets sunlight in the morning and during the day....i will consider only runing the filter at time......I dont like carbon anyways! (It killed of my colony of 100+ ghost shrimp).I will take pics when I get this bad tank started (lol!).


----------



## kenny1tothe6 (Aug 12, 2007)

I havent given up high tech either because I have a high-tech 2.5 gallon hex!!! its got dosing,etc. but (no co2), I wanted to try something new on my most horrible looking tank!


----------



## kenny1tothe6 (Aug 12, 2007)

Ok...so I have don this only I used Shultz cacti soil and went tru to remove perlite, etc. It clouded my water alittle but then turned it into black water....I dont really care and the fish love it now!! I will soon put up pics....what do you think?...Also I am thinking of adding a school of White Cloud Mountain Minnows.


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

Can't wait to see the pics. A 5 gal. tank is too small for anything other than a single betta or perhaps a trio of small killies.

-ricardo


----------



## mpagri (Dec 7, 2007)

is it a cloudy black or a clean black? a nice clean black tint could be pretty sweet


----------



## kenny1tothe6 (Aug 12, 2007)

mpagri said:


> is it a cloudy black or a clean black? a nice clean black tint could be pretty sweet


You mean the black water....its brown......Its kinda what you would see when you look in a river, lake ,etc....Its actually kinda cool!(IDK why they call it black water!) and actually I am getting 3 or 4 White cloud mountain minnows....I have the plants,the filter and my water changes(Im a bad el natural keeper...i just dont vac the soil\gravel BTW!)...so I dont really have to worry about stocking....THAT much....... and finally...that ACF got moved to a 2.5 gallon aquarium with the sand(he has no filter or anything....but Im working on that.....He DOES have a hiding place and Fake plants though.)....I put in brown gravel over the soil(from my community tank!)....FINALLY(the end)! I got a camera for christmas so pics will be up tommorow if I can!


----------



## kenny1tothe6 (Aug 12, 2007)

http://s225.photobucket.com/albums/dd304/pk2_06/?action=view&current=HPIM0126.jpg

This is my pic!! you will also see old pics too.....APC (fourm thingy) isnt letting me post pics.....AAHHH!!!!!


----------



## kenny1tothe6 (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes i resized it....sorry....when i get a new pic no resizing! I did a 50% water change before the pic so the black water is more clear......hoping it tans again!


----------



## kenny1tothe6 (Aug 12, 2007)

as far as I know it DID NOT ... so, I am going to start using Peat filtration!


----------

